# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  100-110 Level Up 25 mins solo per level or 50 min with a 110 helping (world quest)

## Emisary

***Can't edit title but I meant 25 min solo per level  or 50 min per level with another 110 helping kill those NPCs.

There is this spot that spawns demons from a portal every 4-5 seconds 
https://i.imgur.com/KdRqnGG.jpg

Coords 32,32 on the Broken Shore, on the little island right near Dalaran.
http://imgur.com/ohv4n40.jpg

The NPCs grant 200 xp each no matter the level if within a group or ~600 xp if solo without any xp buffs. Basically it takes 50 min to levelup a char there or 25 min if the character can kill solo.

----------


## Veritable

Sentinax is hovering, so maybe it's disabled, but they aren't spawning at all right now. I will check back to see if they spawn when Sentinax is not hovering over the island.

On a side note, everything is 110, so the chances of a character soloing it are pretty slim. There are tonnes of Darkstone Basilisks around here, which are mineable if you can kill them. But at 104 they hit so hard my pet dies and then I die shortly thereafter.

----------


## Emisary

107-108 can easly solo them, they are weaker than the standard NPCs

----------


## samu100

Working only if there is world q for that portal,i think its not bad spot.

----------


## yann095

I'm trying to right now being AFK.

Create a group name : Exterminating with Impunity (in questing)
Activate Auto Accept
People with WQGF addon will auto join and bash mob for you.

Got Guild Banner and took around 50 min per lvl estimation (lvl 103 atm)

----------


## tehrouge

Confirming - 107-108 took around 35mins solo with banner.

----------


## Veritable

Ok ya, it's a world quest then. it's not up on my realm (NA).

Should add that into your original post  :Smile:

----------


## storm4

If someone figures out how to solo those at 100 it would be amazing. Can't think of anything at this point

----------


## Manuris

Nerfed? I get max 342 xp per target (im level 105)

----------


## bboystyle82

> Nerfed? I get max 342 xp per target (im level 105)


were u soloing it or grouped?

----------


## Veritable

Someone paste the WQGF string for this quest plz.

Trying with just: Exterminating with Impunity
in the Title... it worked once.

Update: It seems that it works with just the title. Peoples are joining and leaving of their own volition and sometimes I see the WQGF message in party, so it "does" work. But I would like the description text none-the-less, just so that I can paste it in when I want to do this on an alt.

----------


## Disc0n

101 lvl = 15 min = 50% exp.
110 farming - 101 afk.

----------


## uAintgodly

For the afk method: 
I think if you add:

Doing the world quest [Exterminating with Impunity]. Automatically created by World Quest Group Finder 0.22. #WQ:45878#PVP#

it will group you faster. This is the text that WQGF uses in it description

----------


## Manuris

> were u soloing it or grouped?


Solo. Also no rested bonus

----------


## Madripper

If your looking to lvl your alts fast, just run around the sentinax area, where are lots of portals, and invite ppl that are killing the mobs. 
Each mob gives around 4~5k XP.
Just watch netflix and let your teammate farm xp for you.

----------


## superxdude

did this on my rogue and priest...went from 101 to 105 in an hour each...your mileage may vary due to opposite factions and such.

Had 110 tank and 110 hunter carrying 3 of us...

----------


## blodyclan96

Anyone know if this is possible at 97? Or is it at 100 you can start getting xp from theese mobs? :O

----------


## empty_skillz

fixed? im geting 0 exp on EU leveled 2chars..

----------


## yann095

Stilll working fine on EU

4 110 bashing for me

----------


## blodyclan96

The spot thread leader is talking about never spawns stuff on my server, not yet atleast. But it does work to be in a group and kill mobs that spawns out of the varius portals on the island aswell, right? I managed to get a kill on a rare at lvl 99, went from 87% to 89% in xp, so i dunno. Im going to Stormheim to ding 100, then im going to try get into a group and farm the normal portal mobs and see how that goes, can someone explain a better method, thanks!

----------


## empty_skillz

Did they patch it? the netherportals seem to be on a long cycle with very long downtime compared to 12hours ago? i leveled a dh dk warrior mage so far and im trying to level an alliance priest but its so slow compared?

had the area for ourselves and the portals despawned and bosses came, almost like its on a cycle?

----------


## detri

The trick with adding the WQGF works once but then stops working once it's a few minutes old. Is there a way to quickly regroup and relist?

----------


## clozer

> The trick with adding the WQGF works once but then stops working once it's a few minutes old. Is there a way to quickly regroup and relist?


you should be able to make a macro for that so write a ahk tool that presses that every few minutes and you are good to go

----------


## R3imo

Hotfixed EU. GG  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kazique

yeah, worked like 30-40 mins ago but now im getting like 10 xp per mob. shame  :Frown:

----------


## empty_skillz

> yeah, worked like 30-40 mins ago but now im getting like 10 xp per mob. shame


can confirm

----------


## superxdude

nerfed....10 xp per kill

----------


## CaughtUMirin

Damn, was fun while it lasted.

----------


## Laroz

can you show screenshot from map where you mean?

----------


## artemarkantos

Work fine. 15min 100-101. With 110lvl in group (147-245-342exp per kill)

----------


## ToxicPanda

> Work fine. 15min 100-101. With 110lvl in group (147-245-342exp per kill)


Is this on EU or NA? as it wouldn't work for me either.

----------


## Trixxiee

Can confirm that the WQ is up on EU and getting 112 exp per kill while in party of 5 (4 chracters are lvl 91 and 110 main char) full heirlooms, will be a little more with 20% exp potion from Garrison.

----------


## artemarkantos

EU. In group 147-342exp. Solo 667 per mob

----------


## legebril

Is this still working?

----------


## artemarkantos

> Is this still working?


Only if its Quest zone.

----------


## irongete

Its up on EU and working.

----------


## Aeon1c

Does this still work? Planning to level some alts.

----------


## deathdadder

Still working?

----------


## frozenspell

ofc not.. for weeks now..

----------


## TwinkEu70

still not working  :Frown:

----------


## sakiriye

This WQ is up and 0 exp from these mobs

----------


## Cory Gattica Davis

> This WQ is up and 0 exp from these mobs


Yep, can confirm. It has been patched because fun is not allowed.

----------

